# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  LENKIJA!

## ivanushki

I chose polish as my third university subject yesterday! Wooo! I will be busy...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
POLAND! POLSKA! POLEN! LENKIJA!

----------


## kamka

What a good choice it was!  :: 
Good luck with Polish  ::  hope you'll enjoy it.

----------


## Wowik

> LENKIJA!

 Pole
Polen
Polonia
Polaland
بولندا
Polonia
Polşa
Польшча
Полша
Polonia
Poljska
Pol

----------


## ivanushki

You missed Lenkija on your list heh! In Lithuania we write poland as - Lenkija :P  ::

----------


## Wowik

> You missed Lenkija on your list heh! In Lithuania we write poland as - Lenkija :P

 "Lenkija" was in quote  ::

----------


## Wowik

> You missed Lenkija on your list heh! In Lithuania we write Poland as - Lenkija :P

 Offtopic:
One question about Lithuanian.
How *you* write "a pen" in Lithuanian?
There are 3 words for pen at least. What do you prefer? "Parkeris"?

----------


## ivanushki

Pen - Plunksna, Parkeris,  
Out of these you can choose, I don't think there is much difference, me I would opt for Plunksna  :P  
Wowik, Galiu su tavim lietuviškai? Kaip laikotės?  ::  !   ::

----------


## Wowik

> Wowik, Galiu su tavim lietuviškai? Kaip laikotės?  !

 I think no  :: . I'm fine!  :: 
The only Lithuanian phrase (excluding greetings) which I had used in my live is "Juoda kava! Be cukraus." in caf

----------

